# All Clad Outlet



## paella (Nov 30, 2012)

I found the All Clad Outlet from Flemington! They moved to Eagleville, PA right by King of Prussia Mall. They still have some of the great help they had in Jersey and all of the same great deals. They are at 2586 Industry Lane and are still online at www.cookwarenmore.com. I was like a kid in a candy shop. I got the D5 Stainless line at just about half off!!


----------

